# Wisdom Teeth



## bubforever (Aug 14, 2007)

Just got them removed today and (excuse my language) Damn my mouth is so much pain. :x I know i'm going to spell it wrong but i don't think the vicatin is working. Anybody else have this happen recently?


----------



## Rick (Aug 14, 2007)

Had em all out but didn't really hurt much.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 14, 2007)

LOL this reminds me of a guy from my grandpas church! He had is pulled then another set grew in! then he got those pulled and a THIRD pair grew in!!!


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 14, 2007)

I guess he's not getting the third set pulled.  

Anyway, I'm way to scared to get mine pulled. I don't like pain.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 14, 2007)

I know sucks but i hear stories about the drugs they give you lol give you an excuse to be weird :twisted:


----------



## bubforever (Aug 15, 2007)

i know what you mean, supposedly i said that i saw Jesus when i woke up.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 15, 2007)

LOL weird i heard of someone dancing with the nurse lol she told us before my sister got the same drug. I can't blame the guy who danced with her :wink: :lol:


----------

